# Torn between three perfumes!



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Hiya, 

I am all out of fragrance and am torn between these three:

Givenchy Ange Ou Demons Le Secret
Caharel Scarlet
YSL Elle

Can only really afford one at the moment, anyone who knows more about perfume than me be able to help me out. Although these three are all quite light and summery I would like a little bit of staying power. Oh and Scarlet is quite a bit cheaper but then again its an Eau de Toilet whilst the others are Eau De Parfum. 

Any help would be massively appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't, by any means, please, get Givenchy's Ange Ou Demon!  I beg you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It'd be very very  *how to put this* cruel to people around you, I'm afraid.

I and many (just check MUA reviews) people can't stand this perfume.

So, I wouldn't consider getting this particular one. 

As for YSL - all YSL scents are wonderful and long-lasting. I think highly of all YSL perfumes, because they are of high quality when it comes to formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say pick Elle. It's a very interesting multiplex perfume, imo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay! thanks for the help, it's so hard to try and find a completely new perfume in a perfume hall full of other smells with only those silly bits of card to take home to try and find out what it really smells like. i went into my local boots yesterday and put on some Scarlet to wear in the office, I'm not sure what it was but it reminded me of a perfume i used to wear in my teens so that one is out, and now so is the Givenchy scent so it looks like Elle is the winner! 

Thankyou!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 26, 2009)

Elle is lovely and Ange really smells yakksome.  Try getting some samples, the girls in my local Debenhams are always really nice when it comes to handing samples out.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 26, 2009)

out of those three i would also say Elle YSL makes amazing scents!


----------

